# Meg 95965



## jleephillips (Jun 11, 2012)

New procedure being performed in our group. Wondering if any other groups are using this procedure and if so, which ASA code to assign to CPT 95965, Magnetoencephalography? Thanks!


----------



## aaron.lucas (Jun 11, 2012)

I've never seen it billed before, but on first review, looks like you would need to use 01999, cause there's nothin else that would work.  Of course be prepared to show a lot of documentation.  Also, I would be curious as to why the patient would need anesthesia for that type of test.  It seems very similar to an EEG, which isn't painful in any way, right?  I mean if the patient is deathly afraid of wires and electrodes I might see it happening, but then you would need modifier -23 on the 95965.  Anybody else familiar with the procedure?


----------

